# quick question about power heads



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hey can having a powerhead fully submerged do any harm..

becaues today i was ripping my big tank apart for a rescape and major overhaul and i had never noticed my powerhead says do not fully submerge and I HAVE HAD THAT THING UNDERWATER FOR ... FOREVER any thoughts, please let me know as i am still ripping it all apart and before it goes back together i would love to know, thanks


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no one?> im the only guy that pulled this lol


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

You want it fully submerged, you don't want the pump to run dry


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would follow the instruction on it as it is design to work that way. It is also easy to get your warranty with it if you use it manufacture recommend.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. depends on the power head. i never herd of one you can't submerse. the csa has a lot of rules that make manufactures put that warning in there. for example a submersible heater will say not to fully submerse even though it says full submersible on the box and is 100% submersible. just some legal crap. Cheers


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What brand is it?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Eventually all of them will loose their seal. When that happens you will fell the tingle when you touch the water. That's why they do not want you to fully submerge them.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah i removed it from the equation, basically i just wanted it to circulate some water but i had never noticed it said do not fully submerge, however it has been fully submerged in every use i have ever used it , maybe im lucky i didnt get fried or fry something else lol.oh well thanks alot for all the help guys but i just omitted it from the plan


----------

